# Universal Harry Potter: stay at Universal?



## sammy (Jul 30, 2010)

For our upcoming short weekend in Orlando, we feel compelled to use one day to see the new World of Harry Potter.  Its gotten great reviews and as Harry Potter fans we just can't pass up the opportunity!  :whoopie: 

It will be the 2nd week of September so I'm not sure if the crowds will be a bit better since kids are back in school, or the same or worse since the locals and pre-school-age parents will feel the urge to take their shot at it! 

In any case:
-any idea how long the lines are at worst?
-how much of the day does one alot to this one attraction (2 hrs? 4? 8?)
-if WWoHP is all we want to see, do you recommend the Universal hotel so we can get the 1 hour jump? 

Thanks!


----------



## Numismatist (Jul 30, 2010)

sammy said:


> For our upcoming short weekend in Orlando, we feel compelled to use one day to see the new World of Harry Potter.  Its gotten great reviews and as Harry Potter fans we just can't pass up the opportunity!  :whoopie:
> 
> It will be the 2nd week of September so I'm not sure if the crowds will be a bit better since kids are back in school, or the same or worse since the locals and pre-school-age parents will feel the urge to take their shot at it!
> 
> ...



I was there 2 weeks ago.  Got in at opening.  The line to get in to just the Harry Potter area, took about 45 minutes.  Once in, the line for the big ride was 120-180 minutes.  The line to buy a wand was about 45 minutes, the line for candy was about 30 minutes, butter beer 15 minutes, the dueling dragon-type coaster about 15 minutes, you get the idea.  We held off on the big ride until about 4 hours later when the line dropped to 90 minutes.  Basically, in 6 hours we did 2 rides and bought some jelly beans and drank some butter beer...

If the Good Lord grants you patience, then you'll be all right!

On a positive note, the big ride really is a step forward in ride technology.


----------



## spiceycat (Jul 30, 2010)

definitely do the Universal hotels. the one hour can mean a big difference.

I am waiting until 2011 (if not 2012)


----------



## sammy (Jul 30, 2010)

Numismatist said:


> I was there 2 weeks ago.  Got in at opening.  The line to get in to just the Harry Potter area, took about 45 minutes.  Once in, the line for the big ride was 120-180 minutes.  The line to buy a wand was about 45 minutes, the line for candy was about 30 minutes, butter beer 15 minutes, the dueling dragon-type coaster about 15 minutes, you get the idea.  We held off on the big ride until about 4 hours later when the line dropped to 90 minutes.  Basically, in 6 hours we did 2 rides and bought some jelly beans and drank some butter beer...
> 
> If the Good Lord grants you patience, then you'll be all right!



, I guess I'm on the right track to make WWoHP an all day activity!  Thanks so much.


----------



## teachingmyown (Jul 31, 2010)

So, what's the rest of the Universal Parks look like?  Is it basically "walk-on" for all the other rides?


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 31, 2010)

teachingmyown said:


> So, what's the rest of the Universal Parks look like? Is it basically "walk-on" for all the other rides?


I and others answered this question in the other Harry Potter thread: 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=950777#post950777

Maybe the two threads should be merged?


----------



## teachingmyown (Jul 31, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> I and others answered this question in the other Harry Potter thread:
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=950777#post950777
> 
> Maybe the two threads should be merged?



Ooops...my bad.  Missed that one.   

So, back on topic...staying at the Universal Resort would likely cost a considerable amount more than staying off property.  Yes the extra hour would be valuable though.  So---how much is one hour worth?  Will the extra hour be at a time when you will truly enjoy it?  (getting up too early isn't fun either if the kids are really small)


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 31, 2010)

teachingmyown said:


> Ooops...my bad. Missed that one.
> 
> So, back on topic...staying at the Universal Resort would likely cost a considerable amount more than staying off property. Yes the extra hour would be valuable though. So---how much is one hour worth? Will the extra hour be at a time when you will truly enjoy it? (getting up too early isn't fun either if the kids are really small)


The way I see it, if you must go during a crowded season, the extra money for one night to stay on property may be worth it.  However, if you are going during a lower volume period, it wouldn't be necessary.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 31, 2010)

Here's  the Universal Studios/Harry Potter Reviews from TripAdvisor.com - I think this gives pretty good insights for the current experiences


Richard


----------



## ginnylbs (Aug 1, 2010)

*Rent one night at Universal Hotel*



Rose Pink said:


> The way I see it, if you must go during a crowded season, the extra money for one night to stay on property may be worth it.  However, if you are going during a lower volume period, it wouldn't be necessary.



If you rent one night - (like the Hard Rock Hotel), you can get an express pass for up to 5 and get in at 8 one that day as well as the next.....plus get express on all of the rides.  We did that in June when it opened and went on every ride once and some twice in both parks - - almost no waiting.   It was a great way to do the parks.  Better than Disneys fast pass system.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 1, 2010)

Even if you are staying onsite, unless you can *absolutely* be there much more than just the one hour early (to line up), it may be better to duck in during the last hour of the day.  The locals are saying that things get pretty quiet around that time.


----------



## WINSLOW (Aug 1, 2010)

ginnylbs said:


> If you rent one night - (like the Hard Rock Hotel), you can get an express pass for up to 5 and get in at 8 one that day as well as the next.....plus get express on all of the rides.  We did that in June when it opened and went on every ride once and some twice in both parks - - almost no waiting.   It was a great way to do the parks.  Better than Disneys fast pass system.





This sounded like a GREAT idea, so I just went to HardRock's website to see the cost for one night and found a disclaimer that says 

†Not valid at Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey™. 

http://www.hardrockhotelorlando.com/accommodations/special_offers.html

unfortunately they must have caught on and now don't allow the express there.  I think we'll wait for the next trip next year to see Harry.  6 hours for 2 rides ain't goooood, as Harry is the only reason we'd be going.

Thanks for the idea though,  its still good for anyone going to the other rides.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 1, 2010)

The disclaimer hold's true at all 3 of the Universal on-site hotes: Loew's Portofino Bay Hotel, Hard Rock Hotel, and Loew's Royal Pacific Resort.

Here's the disclaimer:

 "*Not valid at Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey™ and additional attractions may be restricted or excluded during certain times. On-site hotel privileges good for hotel stay as indicated on the room key card. Only good for the number of guests staying in the room. Paid theme park admission required. Express ride access available during normal theme park operating hours only. Some attractions excluded. Not valid for separately ticketed special events. Additional restrictions may apply and benefits are subject to change without notice. ^ Based on peak pricing for the Unlimited Express pass, sold exclusively at the Universal Orlando® theme park front gates. All prices, package inclusions & options subject to availability and to change without notice and additional restrictions may apply. Errors will be corrected where discovered, and Universal Orlando reserve the right to revoke any stated offer and to correct any errors, inaccuracies or omissions, whether such error is on this website or any print or other advertisement relating to these products and services. †Requires paid theme park admission. Early Park Admission begins one hour prior to Universal’s Islands of Adventure® regular opening hour for On-site Hotel guests and is valid 7 days a week for travel 6/19/10 – 12/31/10, valid only at Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey™, Flight of the Hippogriff™ and Dragon Challenge™. If technical problems arise or the opening of an attraction is delayed another Islands of Adventure attraction will open for Early Park Admission. Universal ExpressSM ride access is not valid during Early Park Admission. Pricing is subject to change without notice. Additional restrictions apply. "


Richard


----------



## Honeydew (Aug 1, 2010)

WINSLOW said:


> This sounded like a GREAT idea, so I just went to HardRock's website to see the cost for one night and found a disclaimer that says
> †Not valid at Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey™.
> 
> http://www.hardrockhotelorlando.com/accommodations/special_offers.html
> ...



It isn't that they "caught on", it hasn't been available since it opened.
We were there 2 wks ago and splurged to stay overnight at the Royal Pacific for one night.  With my AAA discount, including tax, it was $238.  This included early entry both days and Unlimited express pass for both days for all 4 of us.  This is much cheaper that their Express pass alone. 

Yes, the passes don't include FJ or Pteranodon flyers but IMO it was totally worth the splurge.  (See previous thread stated above)


----------



## sammy (Aug 7, 2010)

I decided to book at Universal, just in case it helps.  I'm expecting awful crowds, but excited none the less  !


----------



## carl2591 (Aug 8, 2010)

here's another good site for theme park stuff..

http://www.themeparkinsider.com/index.cfm

they had good opening day coverage of the Harry Potter stuff.. i saw pictures of the place and the amount of people in line down by hard rock as incredible..

theme park insider is a lot like TUG..


----------

